#   -

## -

*20  2011      -  8.706



*

 "        01.12.10 N 157".
      ,     .
     .
       162.
       ,   .
  "  0504833"    .0504833  .
     (     01.01.12.10 N 157 )
      ,    .
        .
         (, ,   ),
         .


** 

      :
-          
-      

* 3. , -, , -*

-    .
-           -.

* 6.* 

1.   "4.2. - (. 417)"
2.    "3. 2.      ( 2 , 2011)"
3.        
4.   503          

* 7.   * 

       24.11.11  -7-11/895]     :
1. 4.011          
2. 4.012      
7.   (191)  [+]
3.      191:  :
- 0503110
- 0503130  
- 0503140  
- 0503230  
- 0503160
- 0503161-0503178
- 0503168
- 0503179
- 0503182
- 0503121
- 0503127
- 0503137
-     0504833:       

* 12. * 

1.   25.    (    )
2.   052, 053, 058:    

* 14.  * 

  :
3.1     
3.2

----------

